# Yikes: Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming Dying..?? [Solved]



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Windows took damn near 10 minutes to boot. Speccy can't read motherboard.

Just getting into bios took 5 minutes.

Thoughts..??

Thanks.

Edit" Turns out it was my 4TB external Seagate Hard drive.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Have you tried clearing the CMOS? Have you tried a windows reinstallation and a virus scan? And does hwmonitor detect the motherboard fine?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 11, 2018)

configured wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like the bios/windows is a known problem on the x370/470 chipset, have you tried the things I've asked and have you ran a bios update or did It just started to happen without *any* updates?
Here are some websites with others who have this problem - there may be more methods to try there:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8ko13p
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3389809/slow-booting-ryzen.html


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Hwmonitor , won't load. Virus scan hangs halfway thru.
Upgraded to latest windows last week, everything went smooth and easy, no issues whatsoever, until this morning...

This doesn't feel like a windows problem. This feels like the motherboard. Took several minutes just to get the spinning dots, which then spun for minutes...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 11, 2018)

Well it could be also problem with your memory or SSD/HDD?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Hwmonitor , won't load.


At all?


Rickkins said:


> Virus scan hangs halfway thru.


This sounds like you've been infected to me. 


Rickkins said:


> Upgraded to latest windows last week


So prior to this upgrade, everything went well? If that answer is "yes" - revert.



Zyll Goliath said:


> Well it could be also problem with your memory or SSD/HDD?


It could be, he needs to run a memtest - (built into 10) and perhaps a hard drive health test as well, it's more unlikely though.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 11, 2018)

A dying HDD or SSD could cause these symptoms. If you can boot into the OS I'd try CrystalDiskInfo and see what it says.


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Crystal says 100% good for my ssd.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Crystal says 100% good for my ssd.


Then please answer the questions I've asked since that's now eliminated.


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

I have gone into bios and and loaded optimized defaults.
Ran memtest, zero issues.
Gonna run an online virus scan now.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2018)

Some hardware issue, my guess, if it's taking that long even to get into the BIOS.  PC is waiting for something to initialize and eventually it times out.  Turn off some peripherals one by one, perhaps?

Looking at the amount of storage devices you have, I'd start by unplugging all but the SSD boot disk.


----------



## Salty_sandwich (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Hwmonitor , won't load. Virus scan hangs halfway thru.
> Upgraded to latest windows last week, everything went smooth and easy, no issues whatsoever, until this morning...
> 
> This doesn't feel like a windows problem. This feels like the motherboard. Took several minutes just to get the spinning dots, which then spun for minutes...



probs not related to your issue but I had issue yesterday with my little old PC things stopped working like virus scanner, firewall, PC slowing down, I went to windows to re-download the new updated (fixed) version of windows to usb stick, reinstalled window 10 and it's been put back to 1803 LOL
but my PC is working fine again so im staying with 1803 lol Just in case it was the update version, because after the update for the updated version yesterday things went funny, which were working fine a couple of days ago.

going into UEFI bios almost felt lagy like it was hanging before trying to enter bios in legacy it mode was quicker to get in bios and I also had the little circle things spinning for ages

all your issues sound very similar to what my system was having yesterday .. even though they completely different builds


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Well, dip me in shit and roll me in sugar.... I just found the issue.

My external hd seems to have crapped out. Unplugged it, rebooted in seconds....

Doy...

Thanks guys...


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Well, dip me in shit and roll me in sugar.... I just found the issue.
> 
> My external hd seems to have crapped out. Unplugged it, rebooted in seconds....
> 
> ...



 See, I told you!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> See, I told you!



Sounds like the controller went bad I had that happen to an i d e CD burner, when I discovered it being the faulty part was when I started disconnecting drives.

To me slow to post issues are primarily the drives whether they are Parallel ATA/IDE or Serial ATA, and then also memory.


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Even "Seatools" won't find the damn thing. Guess it's well and truly forked....


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Even "Seatools" won't find the damn thing. Guess it's well and truly forked....



External USB?  I had an Antec external USB enclosure go bad before, turned out the drive was fine.  If it's all-in-one, it probably won't work outside of the enclosure... but worth a try.


----------



## Norton (Oct 11, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> Well, dip me in shit and roll me in sugar.... I just found the issue.
> 
> My external hd seems to have crapped out. Unplugged it, rebooted in seconds....
> 
> ...


Good to hear you got it sorted out.

Would be a good idea to edit the OP with the solution and edit the title with (solved) added in.

If you can't edit then report the OP and request it be reopened. A section of super mod can reopen it for you


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 11, 2018)

Norton said:


> Good to hear you got it sorted out.
> 
> Would be a good idea to edit the OP with the solution and edit the title with (solved) added in.
> 
> If you can't edit then report the OP and request it be reopened. A section of super mod can reopen it for you




Done..!!



Sasqui said:


> External USB?  I had an Antec external USB enclosure go bad before, turned out the drive was fine.  If it's all-in-one, it probably won't work outside of the enclosure... but worth a try.


Yea, I think I'll give that a whirl....


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 13, 2018)

So, I've opened up my external drive, and plugged it into the computer. Computer sees it, but cannot access it.

Seatools: Basic test fails. Short generic read fails, so does long. SMART check passes. Fix all fast seems to hang at 12%

At this point, I'm assuming it's a paperweight.

Anybody got some magic, or is this sucker toast.

Thanks.

Edit: Ok scratch that. "Fix all nfast" finally moved off 12%, right to fail.
Oh well.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 13, 2018)

Rickkins said:


> So, I've opened up my external drive, and plugged it into the computer. Computer sees it, but cannot access it.
> 
> Seatools: Basic test fails. Short generic read fails, so does long. SMART check passes. Fix all fast seems to hang at 12%
> 
> ...



I hear platter drives make great wind chines.


----------

